# APR BBQ Treffen 2011 - October 8th, 2011



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR BBQ Treffen 2011 - October 8th, 2011

*REGISTER*

APR is pleased to present the 11th annual BBQ and Customer Appreciation Day 
at our purpose built engineering Performance Campus on October 8th in Opelika, 
AL.










APR Cordially invites one and all to come out for a day with us in our 34,000 
sq. ft. Performance Campus to learn about new products and development on the 
horizon, a complete tour of our evolving facility, special guest speakers from 
the industry, technical seminars from the hardware, software and motorsport 
engineers and a tour of the New APR Motorsport Paddock with our New Audi S4 
Grand Sport race car and our 3 VW GTI Street Tuner cars.
































APR’s Annual Customer Appreciation Sale and onsite ECU upgrades will be offered 
all day with free labor on all ECU upgrades and many hardware installs. With 
hundreds of customer, club and staff vehicles on site, this marks an excellent 
opportunity to interact with customers and see what everyone’s saying about APR’s 
line of performance software and hardware.
































Games, prizes, motorsport activities, kids activities, daycare and a special 
“Kids Zone” and more will be available all day. A complementary lunch of the 
South’s best BBQ will be served in the early afternoon so no one will go hungry. 
Anyone attending the event may enter our world famous Stage III Raffle and one 
lucky person will head home with a Free APR Stage III Turbocharger System! 
Complementary burgers will be served late into the evening and the event will 
be closed out with our annual fireworks show.










*Please REGISTER so we can have an official head count*

Directions:
4800 US Highway 280 West, Opelika, AL 36801


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2010)

Don't forget to register!

http://www.goapr.com/news/event-registration/


----------

